# Happy 2nd birthday Nissa Fiona!



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

It's hard to believe my little sweetheart is 2 years old already. She is just he sweetest, most wonderful fluff and we are thrilled beyond words to have her in our lives. We love you Nissa!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Happy Birthday 2 Year Old ! 

(you take the best pictures, she's adorable :wub: :wub: :wub: )


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Happy 2nd Birthday, Nissa!!! :celebrate - fireworks: You are such a special girl!


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

happy birthday Nissa sweetheart :wub: [attachment=54568ost_381...34539189.jpg]


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

[attachment=54569:bday_hat...balloons.jpg]


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

Happy Birthday babygirl!!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

[attachment=54570:bigbdayparty.gif] [attachment=54570:bigbdayparty.gif] [attachment=54570:bigbdayparty.gif] [attachment=54570:bigbdayparty.gif]


HAPPY BIRTHDAY, NISSA!


----------



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

Happy 2 yrs old Nissa!! :cheer: She looks so "queen-like" in that photo. I could look at "Nissa pics" all day she's so adorable and photogenic :wub:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

*<div align=\'center\'>Happy 2nd Birthday Princess Nissa Fiona*



I just can't believe that she's already 2. Where has the time gone. :shocked:


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

Happy Birthday Nissa!

You know what the best part of turning two is? We get to celebrate it with you! One week from today you will be here! WOO HOO!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Kim, we love Nissa and hope she has the greatest birthday!! She's such a little princess and I know her birthday will be very special. She's getting 2 birthdays! One at home and one she'll get to have with Toby. What a lucky girl!!
My poor girls get a few extra treats and lots of hugs but I don't tell them its their birthday because they'll want a party. I do feel really ashamed of myself so they both get a big Malt party at Patti's for their next ones. I have to start being a better mom! 

HAPPY BIRTHDAY NISSA BABY!! 

Lots of love and kisses, :wub: 
Jane, Zoey & Tess


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

*happy HAPPY birthday little sweet baby!!
arty: hope you have a wonderful day. arty: 

[attachment=54577:birthdaycard.jpg]

*</span>

<span style="color:#006400">_heini asks: that blue hat, is that for me when I come to your party?  _


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

:dothewave: Happy birthday! :dothewave:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Happy Birthday little beauty! Amazing how Nissa poses. 
xoxoxox


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Happy Birthday, Nissa Fiona


----------



## mamapajamas (Apr 12, 2009)

LOL! There's that Attitude again! :innocent: :wub: :wub: 

Happy birthday, Little Princess! :grouphug:


----------



## ckim111 (Dec 17, 2008)

Happy Bday!!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

arty: arty: artytime: HAPPY 2nd BIRTHDAY PRETTY NISSA :wub: artytime: arty: arty:


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

:cheer: <span style="font-family:Georgia">Happy 2nd Birthday, sweet little Nissa!!!</span> :cheer: 

Enjoy your special day, sweetheart! :heart: 

Kim, be sure to give your little birthday girl lots of kisses for me! :smootch:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

happy birthday nissa

xoxox your friend hunter


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

:chili: :chili: HAPPY BIRTHDAY, BEAUTIFUL :wub: !!! Hope you have a wonderful artytime: day!! :chili: :chili:


----------



## malteserus (Mar 9, 2009)

Happy Birthday, Nissa!!! Love your picture! 

:Flowers 2:


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Happy Birfday Miss Nissa, we wub you. Tanner & Fwankie


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Happy 2nd Birthday Nissa. :cheer:


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

<div align='center'>* arty: arty: arty: arty: :cheer: :cheer: :cheer: :cheer: arty: arty: arty: arty: * 

<div align='center'>[attachment=54581:25496nkzfzu7zr0.gif]
* arty: arty: arty: arty: :cheer: :cheer: :cheer: :cheer: arty: arty: arty: arty: * 


<div align='left'>Hope you had a really happy birthday Nissa. 


*Hugs and tail wags


Dede and baby Katie from 'under down under'


*


----------



## preciouspups (Apr 13, 2008)

arty: arty: arty: HAPPY BIRTHDAY, NISSA! arty: arty: arty:


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

Thank you EVERYONE for your wonderful birthday wishes for Nissa! She celebrated with a special dinner of scrambled eggs, blueberries, cut up apples, carrots and wet dog food for dinner followed later by part of the pink and yellow treat (she shared it with Ozzy) that you see in the picture. We're very much looking forward to celebrating with Toby next week and promise to post pictures!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

QUOTE (Nissa Fiona @ Jul 1 2009, 09:03 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=799613


> Thank you EVERYONE for your wonderful birthday wishes for Nissa! She celebrated with a special dinner of scrambled eggs, blueberries, cut up apples, carrots and wet dog food for dinner followed later by part of the pink and yellow treat (she shared it with Ozzy) that you see in the picture. We're very much looking forward to celebrating with Toby next week and promise to post pictures![/B]



Nissa, those are all of my favorite things! I love blueberries and apples and eggs and carrots (I don't know about wet dog food cause I've never had it!) - can I come for dinner???

xoxo Hunter


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Happy 2nd Birthday Nissa! :Flowers 2: 

Looks like your Mama gave you a day fit for a princess!!! You deserve it!
And that 4th of July outfit made me melt!

:heart: Canada & soon to arrive Malt


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Happy 2nd. Birthday Nissa. You look beautiful in your picture. It sounds like you celebrated in style today. [attachment=54583:Mouse_HB33.gif]


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Happy 2nd Birthday pretty girl!!!!!! :celebrate - fireworks:


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

Oh, my! That is the cutest girl and the best picture! HAPPY BIRTHDAY SWEETHEART NISSA FIONA! :wub: arty: :celebrate - fireworks:


----------

